# Views on Bikini Waitressing



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

I work as a promo girl to put myself through vet science, and have recently started bikini waitressing. Everyone I mention it to turns up their nose at me.
I just don't see the problem with it. I am a waitress, just wearing a bikini. I get treated FAR, FAR better, working in a bikini in a pub than I do fully clothed working for some of the so called "elite" at "high class" social events, or even just waitressing fully clothed.

Suddenly when I put a bikini on, there seems to be a line drawn around me. No one touches me, and all the sleazy comments just seem to evaporate into thin air.

When I told my Dad what I was doing, he said it crossed a line, and that it's only so guys can perv on me, and if I think it's for any other reason then I'm kidding myself. I realise it is so customers (not only men) can look at me. I also know that I still get hit on while walking down the street. This way, I get paid for it, and there's a security guard there if I ever needed it. The only time I needed it was when I was fully clothed, working at a very exclusive event that I won't name because the vast majority of Australians would have heard of it.

I've also been told that only a "certain type" of girl works in this line. I don't agree with that. Many of the other girls I've met are also trying to put themselves through various degrees.

I want to know other people's views on bikini waitresses. I can't personally see a problem with it. Like I said, I get treated far better in a bikini in a pub than I do fully clothed at prestigious events. Yet everyone I tell, tells me not to do it, that I'm degrading myself, and do I realise that I "don't have to do this". I'm trying to understand why other people seem to think it's so wrong?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

I believe people are very quick to judge, the only person who can advise you is ... you. If this is something you can do and hold your head high, then do it. It really shouldnt matter what people think.(parents tend to be a little over protective, specially Dad's with their Daughters) If you are proud of yourself and you like the job go for it I say


----------



## damian83 (May 31, 2011)

it doesnt mean the person doing the work is bad unless they 'are'


----------



## richoman_3 (May 31, 2011)

i want to say 'pics or it didnt happen' but i dont get what youre talking about lol


----------



## longqi (May 31, 2011)

YES 

I like to view bikini waitressing


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

Hats off to the workin' gal 

Haha, jj. 

Sex sells, consider yourself fortunate that you're good looking enough to pull it off. Forget what people thing, society is changing and what used to be taboo is no longer. If it's getting you by, then why not? I only study vet technology, and I hate it that much because of how broke I am, if I was a chick I'd strut my stuff around a bar for some coin for sure.


----------



## lazylizzy (May 31, 2011)

its just business.. no one can disagree.. sex DOES sell. if youve got it, flaunt it!!


----------



## angie90 (May 31, 2011)

It's because it seems like it's the easy way out for a girl with a nice body to some people. Some people go to uni & work hard at another job with less pay to get by. They might think bikini/skimpy waitressing is the easy option.

Other people think you might as well take advantage of being female. 

All in all, you are there not for a waitress purpose really, but as something to look at. 
Old guys, young guys, creepy guys are all going to be looking at your bits & if you don't mind that, then I guess it's ok?

I'm really torn with this subject Glassless. On one hand it makes me angry (sorry) because I have a great body (& self esteem lol!!) but I'd rather work my ringhole out to support myself. On the other hand I just got a girl to move into my house to help with my mortgage, she's lovely & sweet, & told me she used to do skimpys. So very very torn. Also... Someones gotta do the job too I guess..

This is just all my opinion, please don't get offended by any of it! & I hoped it helped to answer your question


----------



## Dannyboi (May 31, 2011)

We have a bikini girl massage cafe near a school in Adelaide. Personally I like the idea. Massage whilst having a coffee. I do not look down on anyone for their profession.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 31, 2011)

Go Bikini Girls, god bless you all.
I dont see a difference between modelling in a magazine or a bar, just the money is different.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> It's because it seems like it's the easy way out for a girl with a nice body to some people. Some people go to uni & work hard at another job with less pay to get by. They might think bikini/skimpy waitressing is the easy option.
> 
> Other people think you might as well take advantage of being female.
> 
> ...


 
If you were paid to go to the beach, would you decline a nice day out?


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions.

Woodys90... I guess I feel that I am working my backside off trying to get through vet. I don't have much spare time, and if I can work for just a few hours, to get enough money to help feed myself and pay the rent, then it's better than nothing. I would happily do another job, or fully cover up for this one, if I could earn the same amount of money in the little time I have. Thanks for your opinion, and don't worry, I'm not offended by what anyone thinks, just trying to understand the different views. It's certainly not what I plan on doing forever, just so I can support myself while I study to get where I want to go.

CrystalMoon - people are quick to judge. I can do this and hold my head up high, because I get treated better doing it, than I do when I walk down the street in the town I live in.


----------



## Khagan (May 31, 2011)

Ask the naysayers "What do you wear when you go to the beach? Long pants and long sleeved shirt?". As Kawasakirider is mentioning, you're not wearing anything different to someone going to a beach or pool, you'd still get people perving at the beach or pool, cept you're getting paid.


----------



## Pinoy (May 31, 2011)

It's just a bikini, it's not like you're doing it nude (not that I frown upon that either)
People have to do what they can to get by. 

I used to date a girl who was studying and I didn't know at first that she was working at show gilrs (strip club).
At first I didn't like the idea of my gf dancing and taking off her clothes for money but I could see that for her, it was just a way to make ends meet and nothing more. 
Getting know her before I knew that about her really did change the way I looked at others things in life too.

People can be so closed minded.


----------



## angie90 (May 31, 2011)

I think wearing a bikini to the beach for the purpose to swim & get a tan, is a little different to wearing a bikini whilst serving men alcohol to be looked at & make money 
That would be like comparing bikini waitressing to female pro surfers? lol
Hey, Glassless asked for opinions, I had one & gave it to her very nicely


----------



## simonandtoni (May 31, 2011)

Hi Glassless.
I'm a 37 year young guy with a hot wife and two great kids and I have some experience in your situation - from another perspective.
I worked in, performed in and managed various night clubs for many years, which also included the management and caring for promo and marketing girls.
Some of the most highly intelligent, socially adept, self respecting, articulate and now very successful young women I know worked as promo girls - be it on a racing grid, night clubs, open nights, bikini waitressing, marketing
staff or the like.
None were '****s', 'scrags' 'ho's. or any other demeaning term you can apply.
They were smart young women who identified an opportunity to progress whilst supporting themsleves and succeeded as a result.
Some are lawyers/solicitors, one is a a leading marketing professional, one is a uni lecturer, another is a sensational housewife/mother and business woman.. the list continues...

Understand and accept your own values as a woman and be uncompromising in your application of these attributes and you will indeed overcome other people's misguided and ill informed judgements.

Your dad's point of view is a tricky one and only something that you and he can work through - in fairness, I am am a father of a 9 year old girl and I ask myself _'what would I do...'_ and in contradiction, my response would probably be exactly the same as your dad's....

In fairness, what you are doing is not wrong, dirty, sleazy, tasteless etc.
Only you can define your own boundaries and it sounds as though yours are quite solid.

Talk to your dad and respect his position, however you must also live your own life.
At the end of the day, if you are an attractive, intelligent young woman who has identified an opportunity to better your self and your future - do it.
I wish you all the luck - many people are too lazy or complacent to give anything a go.

Simon 







glassless_mind said:


> I work as a promo girl to put myself through vet science, and have recently started bikini waitressing. Everyone I mention it to turns up their nose at me.
> I just don't see the problem with it. I am a waitress, just wearing a bikini. I get treated FAR, FAR better, working in a bikini in a pub than I do fully clothed working for some of the so called "elite" at "high class" social events, or even just waitressing fully clothed.
> 
> Suddenly when I put a bikini on, there seems to be a line drawn around me. No one touches me, and all the sleazy comments just seem to evaporate into thin air.
> ...


----------



## SteveNT (May 31, 2011)

Goodonya!

If it's all good and you're happy with it.


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 31, 2011)

My view is, where's the view. your pics didn't upload.


----------



## J-A-X (May 31, 2011)

this debate has gone on for years. (women exposing their bodies to earn money - in whatever form) the common phrase often heard is "its women being exploited" what a load of hogwash ! 
the only ones being exploited are the males who willingly go to see beautiful women and will happily pay a little extra cash for the privelage, in your scenario chances are the sandwiches are a little dearer than they are down the road...... and who knows you may even get an odd tip here and there. 

If you're comfortable doing it then dont let anyone (even your father) put you down. tell him its not like you're standing on the street corner asking for donations for your retirement fund LOL.... 

you get treated how you teach people to treat you.... if you act like an alleycat thats how you'll be treated, if you hold your head high and be proud of the fact you are earning an HONEST LIVING then thats how you'll get treated most of the time - you wont stop the odd sleaze bag - and if that happens go straight to who ever is in charge for that shift and get him kicked out.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 31, 2011)

Its up to you, but watch out for sleazebags, some of them can turn into stalkers.


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions. I will watch out for sleazebags *: )*

In some ways I'm not sure anyone is being exploited. I'm doing this willingly, having fun doing it and paying the bills. The customers are usually lonely men who want someone to talk to for a while. I listen to them, smile at them and try to make them feel good about themselves, and they tip me. Seems to work both ways.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (May 31, 2011)

We really need to see pictures to be able to properly judge 

I guess im a hypocrite really... if i had a daughter i would hit the roof if she told me she wanted to strip down to barely anything to wait on guys. Ultimately, when you go to the beach, you go for reasons other than to 'perve' (for the most part). But when you go to a pub where you know you're going to be served by a hot chick in a bikini, you're probably not going for the food. 
In saying that, i'd be more than happy to go to one of those places or a strip club.... Im sure most guys appreciate a good looking female. 

At the end of the day its harmless... you are doing an honest days work for an honest pay. The fact that you are working towards a bigger goal is admirable. And you have to do what you have to do. If you enjoy it, then there are no reasons why you shouldnt continue. I wouldnt let other peoples opinions sway your own.


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

I own a modelling company , the girls that work for me service events and do alot of promotional work , as have I in the past. I believe in life youll get nowhere if you let other people tell you whats best for you , only you can decide .


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

I marry old men that are about to croak, so you probably deserve to sleep easier than me 

I had a math teacher that was SO against anything that displayed a womans body because he deemed it to be exploitative. He said that women who act in pornography, pose for magazines and anything else related, only did it because societal pressures forced them to do so, and they didn't fully comprehend what they were doing.

I hate maths, so I'd usually just get into a debate with him about it (it was always civil, he's a good bloke) by bringing a zoo magazine and popping it on my desk. 70 minutes would just fly by, haha.


----------



## grizz (May 31, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

hahahaha um... no.

I guess you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 31, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> hahahaha um... no.
> 
> I guess you'll just have to take my word for it.


 
LOL.... how many visitors did you get in your profile after posting this lol.


----------



## Pinoy (May 31, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> LOL.... how many visitors did you get in your profile after posting this lol.



I'm gonna go have a look to find out  lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 31, 2011)

Well said Simon. If you have the confidence to do waiting in a bikini, all the power to you. So many woman have self esteem problems because society has forced ideas upon them. Don't let anyone dictate how you live your life. Don't fell that you need to justify yourself to anyone. Best of luck with your vet studies. Cheers Daniel


----------



## bigfella77 (May 31, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I'm gonna go have a look to find out  lol


 
Me also.


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

haha ok you go look and tell me, because I don't know where to look.

That's not what I'm after anyway. I wanted people's opinions, and I didn't know where else I could post something to get a general idea of views on the subject, particularly from people who don't know me.

Also, people who add me as a friend on here after I post something like this... I'm not going to add you... Message me if you really want, but unless you have a genuine question, I'm not going to reply either. That's not what this thread was about.


----------



## Skinnerguy (May 31, 2011)

Another thing people don't generally think about, you wouldn't appreciate if your own daughter did something in those lines of work, but you'd go and... appreciate it yourself. That is someone elses daughter. That in its own right, I believe, is rather hypocritical. But hey, its just a job. Its what you make of it.


----------



## angie90 (May 31, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> Woodys90... I guess I feel that I am working my backside off trying to get through vet. I don't have much spare time, and if I can work for just a few hours, to get enough money to help feed myself and pay the rent, then it's better than nothing. I would happily do another job, or fully cover up for this one, if I could earn the same amount of money in the little time I have. Thanks for your opinion, and don't worry, I'm not offended by what anyone thinks, just trying to understand the different views. It's certainly not what I plan on doing forever, just so I can support myself while I study to get where I want to go.


 Don't feel as if you had to justify anything 
It is definitely it's better than nothing. My point was that (to me) it's not better than some other jobs. & Obviously your main reason for doing it is the time/money factor.

That's my point -- that some people don't necessarily like it because they think it's the easy way out. Which it is when you compare the time/money factors to other jobs (Fact..)
This is so hard to type without sounding mean! I'm not at all saying you're a bad person for doing the easy thing, so please don't think that is what I'm trying to say I'm just trying to say what it is (or seems like to me?)
Hopefully this makes sense!

... also after a lot of editing this is as friendly as I could say this in writing!! Hopefully I do not offend you


----------



## MSD Reptiles (May 31, 2011)

143 page views on your profile lol Wonder what it was before you said you were a bikini waitress. 

As i said in my earlier post... its a job and it pays the bills. If you are happy with it, then you shouldnt let what others think affect you. Good luck!


----------



## junglepython2 (May 31, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Don't feel as if you had to justify anything
> It is definitely it's better than nothing. My point was that (to me) it's not better than some other jobs. & Obviously your main reason for doing it is the time/money factor.
> 
> That's my point -- that some people don't necessarily like it because they think it's the easy way out. Which it is when you compare the time/money factors to other jobs (Fact..)
> ...


 
How is it an easy way out? If it was so easy this thread wouldn't exsist. It's tougher and more gutsy then most run of the mill jobs. 

If you are comfortable doing it then go for it.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 31, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen 
dont worry about other people. if your brother (if you had one) did it on ladies nites etc im sure there would be less if any problems. women have the bodies, guys like to stare. if you make some $$$ doing it there is no problem.


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

Woodys90 - it's ok, really, I'm not offended. I wouldn't have asked for people's opinions if I wasn't willing to hear those that didn't agree with mine. The reason I asked was to try to understand other people's.

I can see what you're saying about the easy way out. I guess it is when you consider the amount I get paid for just a few hours work. I wouldn't always call it easy though. I stood for 7 hours in heels on wednesday night, and crushed the nerves in my toes. Have had pins and needles ever since... really hoping those go away soon. Sometimes it's also not easy being diplomatic with people. Wednesday night I wasn't in a bikini, I was in jeans, heels and a blouse, and had so many sleazy guys. The rich ones are always the worst, they either look down their nose at me, or... get inappropriate. They think money will buy everything, haha.

I would have to say though, that bikini waitressing is harder than when I worked in a kiosk. The pay is much better, the hours are much shorter, but it's much more tiring, physically and mentally. It is more fun too though, and less repetitive.

Please don't hesitate to express your opinion, and don't think I'm arguing with you when I say what I think. It's just friendly debating, and I'm interested in everyone's opinions on the issue *: ) *I won't stop doing this job because of what others think of it, I'm just interested in understanding why they think what they think.

And I have absolutely no idea what my profile views were before I posted this, haha. I didn't know how to check. Now I'd love to know... lol


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

Just curious how much you can expect to make being a bikini waitress? I'd do it if there was a demand for mankini waiters, lol. 

The only problem I could see with it, is if you were conflicted within yourself about it (which you don't seem to be), or your partner wasn't keen on it (which I think would be understandable).


----------



## angie90 (May 31, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> As i said in my earlier post... its a job and it pays the bills. If you are happy with it, then you shouldn't let what others think affect you. Good luck!


 I agree with this.
This is just everyone's opinions. It's up to you to decide. At least now you have some knowledge as to what others think since that's what you really wanted here in the first place


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

I'm not conflicted with myself about it, although all the negativity I was getting from people I know was making me start to wonder. I feel better about it again now.

I specifically asked my boyfriend what he thought of it, and he said he's ok with it. He feels the same way about me doing promo work no matter what I'm wearing, and will worry about my safety anyway, but said he does that even if I'm just driving home at night by myself. He said he doesn't mind so long as I'm enjoying it, and knows I need the money.


----------



## motman440 (May 31, 2011)

three or four of my mates work topless in a bar on ladies night. No difference. But Im sure the views are


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like a top bloke.


----------



## angie90 (May 31, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> How is it an easy way out? If it was so easy this thread wouldn't exsist. It's tougher and more gutsy then most run of the mill jobs.
> 
> If you are comfortable doing it then go for it.


 That's cool if you need clarification on what I mean.
I mean because of the pay amount, & because there are a lot of girls out there who struggle with money at uni because they don't want to be topless or wear a bikini just to make some cash.

I understand what you mean about the tough & gutsy part but if she was so tough & gutsy why is she wondering what people think? Perhaps that's something that could come out of this? Still doing it & not really caring about what others think. I think that would be a good thing.

None of what I've said in my few posts has been meant to bring down Glassless or make her feel like she doesn't do work & I think she knows that. I'm just trying to be honest about what some peoples thoughts about the job are


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

I'm wondering what people think because I want to understand WHY they think what they do. Would I quit this job if every person on here had said something negative about it.. No. I enjoy it and I need the money. To wander around in a bikini and be called gorgeous is liberating and gives me confidence in my bikini.

I don't really know what makes a person "tough and gutsy"... Is the job hard work? Yes. After crushing the nerves in my toes on wednesday night, I was still wearing heels and smiling on friday night. Only the barman noticed when I slipped my shoes off out the back and cried out. Then I went back to work and continued to talk and smile. I still enjoyed the work, but my feet hurt quite a bit...
On wednesday night some old sleaze tried to hug me up against the wall. I crossed my arms in an X across my chest and stepped sideways. Security was on him faster than the Flash. This would NEVER happen if I was in a bikini. The rules are very strict, and everyone knows that if they don't follow them to the letter then they get kicked out straight away.

If there was another job, with just as flexible hours, that paid just as much and didn't involve wearing a bikini, would I do it? Sure thing. But I haven't found one...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> I'm wondering what people think because I want to understand WHY they think what they do. Would I quit this job if every person on here had said something negative about it.. No. I enjoy it and I need the money. To wander around in a bikini and be called gorgeous is liberating and gives me confidence in my bikini.
> 
> I don't really know what makes a person "tough and gutsy"... Is the job hard work? Yes. After crushing the nerves in my toes on wednesday night, I was still wearing heels and smiling on friday night. Only the barman noticed when I slipped my shoes off out the back and cried out. Then I went back to work and continued to talk and smile. I still enjoyed the work, but my feet hurt quite a bit...
> On wednesday night some old sleaze tried to hug me up against the wall. I crossed my arms in an X across my chest and stepped sideways. Security was on him faster than the Flash. This would NEVER happen if I was in a bikini. The rules are very strict, and everyone knows that if they don't follow them to the letter then they get kicked out straight away.
> ...


 
Lol, my brother and I were having a beer at a pub when he knocked off from work a couple of months ago. He's quite friendly with one of the bikini girls in there, and some sleeze was being egged on by mates and took a photo of her on his camera phone. My brother grabbed the phone and crushed it, the guy ***** himself, I found it amusing.


----------



## angie90 (May 31, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> I don't really know what makes a person "tough and gutsy"... Is the job hard work? Yes. After crushing the nerves in my toes on wednesday night, I was still wearing heels and smiling on friday night. Only the barman noticed when I slipped my shoes off out the back and cried out. Then I went back to work and continued to talk and smile. I still enjoyed the work, but my feet hurt quite a bit...
> .


I wear heels all day too, I know what you mean. It's actually feels like when Chinese people used to bind their feet lol


----------



## glassless_mind (May 31, 2011)

It really does, my feet look all squishy afterwards, and the balls of my feet feel swollen.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe you should add it to your signatures list of achievements.


----------



## fugawi (Jun 1, 2011)

Never apologise for any type of job you do. Your doing uni and you are working to get by, not sponging off the government.
Don't apologise for being attractive enough to do the job. you must be fit and healthy, nothing wrong with that.
The bikini is just a uniform. Sounds like guys will perve on you no matter what you wear, what you are doing or where you are.
The boss has made a sound business decision, to get the waitresses to wear bikinis. Not exploitation, just good business.

You are standing on your own 2 feet (sometimes too much by the sound of it), educating yourself and living life on your own terms. All admirable traits and something any parent should be proud of and I'm sure your dad feels proud of you, even if he worries. So you should be proud of yourself and all your achievements so far.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 1, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> That's cool if you need clarification on what I mean.
> I mean because of the pay amount, & because there are a lot of girls out there who struggle with money at uni because they don't want to be topless or wear a bikini just to make some cash.


 
I still don't buy the arguement that it is the 'easy' way out. It is just as hard if not harder then normal waitressing. Just because the pay rate is higher doesn't make it any easier nor does the fact that other women don't want to or aren't prepared to do it.


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

$40-$160 an hour !!!!!!!!!!!




and thats by event not the clothes you wear...


----------



## angie90 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol it's not an argument Jungle! I'm just expressing my opinion. I'm not trying to convince anyone. Clearly that is your opinion. I was just clarifying what I meant because I thought you weren't sure.
No one is trying to make this into an argument or a debate. This thread is opinion based.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2011)

Most blokes are keen to see if they can get you down to a bikini...now you are....we don't need to say anything :lol:


----------



## Wookie (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in two minds about this. I think it is just a temporary job, getting paid for serving drinks. You're happy with it, well done and good luck. That said, the stigma does get to me; I couldn't date a girl who essentially ditched some clothes for more money. I guess I'm just a jealous person, not wanting others to see what I hope is reserved for me. You (not OP, just in general) can't hide behind the "thats what you wear to the beach so whats the difference thing", being a guy myself I'm willing to bet the men don't come to the bar 3 times a week for the cheap drinks, they come to see the girls. 

You seem very mature about it and that is to be commended. I hope I do not offend, just offering my honest opinion. Good luck in your future endeavours.


----------



## beeman (Jun 1, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> It really does, my feet look all squishy afterwards, and the balls of my feet feel swollen.



Just a little note for all you lovely young ladies that wear tall heels, We have a lovely female friend that wore tall heels for a good part of her life, She has just had surgery to the underside of her feet as years of tall heels has caused bone deformaties in her feet to the point of where she had great difficulty and pain walking.
It looks nice but can have dreadfull consequences later in life.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 1, 2011)

nothing wrong with it at all,..if you were doing it under the title of 'model' instead of 'bikini waitress' people would think you were a goddess,...

if youve got it, flaunt it and dont be ashamed!!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 1, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I believe people are very quick to judge, the only person who can advise you is ... you. If this is something you can do and hold your head high, then do it. It really shouldnt matter what people think.(parents tend to be a little over protective, specially Dad's with their Daughters) If you are proud of yourself and you like the job go for it I say


 
I agree with 'Crystal' on this one.
I like to see a healthy girl show herself & I would love to be served by a beautifull bikini waitress.
But we do really need to see pics before passing full aproval.

Go girl.
Ian.


----------



## FAY (Jun 1, 2011)

Dads will always be protective of their daughters and worry about your safety which is understandable.
If you have it flaunt it...good on you!


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

just wanted to add as wookie said I agree somethings should be reserved for partners/kids/parents etc, I have never done nude modelling and dont expect any of my girls too.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 1, 2011)

I havn't read all the posts, but most people on here know that quite a few of my female friends are strippers....... who cares what you do for a job? seriously. It makes them money.... GOOD money, it has paid for their education, it has paid and is paying for many international holidays, they live a great lifestyle working one to two nights a week!

If i was a girl with a hot body i would have no issues with doing it.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2011)

It's also a good incentive to keep your body looking good. I don't have any incentive crammed in here behind my desk and disguised by wearing a big jumper :lol:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Two points.

Firstly, I believe society stills runs on a double standard. A scantily clad female not in the appropriate place with the appropriate weather is seen as having low morals and all that goes with that. Yet there are plenty of bikinis at the beach that never so much as get wet. Are simply worn to get a better tan or are they for the benefit of the other gender? My few observations of how the “dry bikini” lasses suddenly come to life and have to roll over or lean forward and brush of the sand, when a hunky young male or three is in close geographic proximity… Whether at the beach, in a pub across from the beach or in a nite club, the bikini is very much about sexual attraction. But because the night club is not where swimsuits are normally worn and the wearing of them is by one gender only, it immediate raises a question about morals. The lonely men go to the pub to “perv” while the young bucks go to the beach to “check out the babes”. So the older, lonely men are sleazy, while the young bucks are just normal, red blooded lads. OK, there are differences but the core differences are created by society – they are more imagined than they are real. And the supposed values we attach to these differences are simply not justifiable in this day and age. In summary, society’s values produce the reservations many have, especially the older generation. But when you look more closely at society’s values, what’s OK for one group is not OK for another.

Secondly, is about work. You are comfortable with what you are asked to do. This involves wearing bikini so obviously you have got the body otherwise you would not have the job. That means you are aware and comfortable with men checking you out. There is no doubt a percentage of women with equally attractive bodies that would not be comfort with this. So what? You are not one of them. That’s all you can say. And all I say is that one day it would be nice to have someone check out my body who wasn’t a doctor or nurse on duty. The other thing that is really important is that the work environment has been geared to ensure you are not shown disrespect as a person – via a clear set of rules that are enforced rigidly and rapidly. This protects both your safety and your dignity. You are not some object or bimbo **** that the patrons can play with accordingly. What you have found is that they show you positive respect and engage in enjoyable conversation with you (for the most part). I think that the safety aspect and having patron show you respect is a huge plus.

I have a 25 year old daughter who has been dancing since she was a toddler and now teaches dance. Both children have been in so many concerts and cabarets. They do wear the occasional costume you could call quite revealing, especially under studio lights. I have no problem with that as it is appropriate to where and when. I think what you do is appropriate to where and when as well.

Blue


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 1, 2011)

We need the picture!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simonandtoni (Jun 2, 2011)

re 'adding as a friend' - was only genuinely interested in your progress with vet science and how you worked through your issue, glassless, nothing else.





glassless_mind said:


> haha ok you go look and tell me, because I don't know where to look.
> 
> That's not what I'm after anyway. I wanted people's opinions, and I didn't know where else I could post something to get a general idea of views on the subject, particularly from people who don't know me.
> 
> Also, people who add me as a friend on here after I post something like this... I'm not going to add you... Message me if you really want, but unless you have a genuine question, I'm not going to reply either. That's not what this thread was about.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 3, 2011)

It's pretty late so I'll make one quick point. First, I agree with the people who say if you feel comfortable doing it, go right ahead. I don't think I ever could! I totally understand that you'd rather work a job that pays more per hour so you can use the extra time for studying. 

The only thing that makes me wary is future consequences. Is there any chance the job could come back to bite you? Although I realise you're probably not going to put it on your CV, these things can get about, especially in the internet age. There would be some people who might not take you so seriously or put you in a certain demeaning category if they knew you'd once worked as a bikini waitress.


----------

